# Dry skin remedy?



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Every year in late fall/early winter Crazy White chews a hole in her back. It started two years ago and gets worse each year. The vet tested for allergies and she came back "clear" so he has suggested it is dry skin making her batty. I give her benadryl and add olive oil to her food per his directive. I also brush out the area to get the scabbing out of the hair. 

This last week she has been so very bad about the chewing. I wake up to the sound of teeth morning at about 4 am. Her snowy white hair is discolored to the root and the scabs are awful!! Anyone have a suggestion for a vitamin or other natural way to handle her dry skin? Her recent oatmeal bath did nothing.....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Fish oil? A humidifier in the house?


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

vitamin e capsules....works for me, not sure about dogs
otherwise fish oil


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

fish oil in capsule form or liquid?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Capsules are better than liquid - the potency lasts a lot longer. General rule of thumb is (1) 1000mg cap per 25 lbs body weight. You must also supplement with a 400 IU cap Vit E to balance the fish oil (or plain salmon oil, I actually like that better.) 

Some dogs get itchy/scratchy when the heating comes on and the air in the house dries out, it happened to one of our old GSD's every fall. A humifdifier can be helpful.

_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Fish oil and vitamin E helps both of my dogs. Chance gets 3000mg of fish oil and 400 IU of vitamin E each day. He is 50lb. You can use up to 1000mg for each 10lb but you'll want to start off slow and more than likely, wont need that much to get results. I'd go with the 400 IU of the vitamin E for an adult GSD. (You should always feed vitamin E with fish oil since it helps it process better in the body plus it's a great vitamin for skin and coat health)

Chance has always gotten really itchy with a dry coat during the colder months but this year I started him on the fish oil and vitamin E about 7 or 8 months ago and so far we've had no problems with itching this year.









I use capsules as they're just easier to deal with IMO. A few places sell fish oil specifically sold for dogs that have vitamin E already in it and are in an easy to use pump jar. Though they are also more expensive.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

She ONLY chews one spot- directly above her tail. She is always dancing around trying to get me to scratch it. I am going to get her some fish oil- is there anything I am looking for specifically? I know when I buy it for my husband I am looking for particular DHA EHA levels. Should I stop the olive oil they have me adding to her food?

We cannot do a humidifier as my daughter has some severe health issues and use of one is restricted.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get human grade salmon oil gelcaps from the pharmacy section of the grocery store/human grade vitamin E too.
If this is a hot spot, you can treat it by clipping the fur around the affected area, cleanse it with some diluted(brown) listerine and then use gold bond medicated powder on it. This usually clears a hot spot right up.
Olive oil can be stopped if you are adding the salmon oil. Raw eggs contain omegas, too-so an egg daily would benefit the skin/coat.
Humidity in the house will help everyone(edit, just read your daughters health issues-but for others who may be reading), I use a console unit and have been going thru about 4-5 gallons of water a day to maintain 30% humidity.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dogsnkiddosShe ONLY chews one spot- directly above her tail.


Itching/chewing the tail base is a common symptom of flea allergy. Do you use a prevention? If it is really bad you could always use a bite not of soft e collar to prevent her from reaching the area.

I use this salmon oil,

http://www.vitacost.com/Carlson-Norwegian-Salmon-Oil


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

We use a flea preventative and always have- though when this first happened a few years ago I was convinced it had somehow failed (but been successful on the other two dogs and the cat). I had her tested for allergies at that time because the vet cleared us of fleas as an issue and was told she was allergy free. She had been eating Wellness when this started and we switched her food since it seemed to start when she started on Wellness... and frankly she seemed better after the switch...until the following late fall/early winter. Last year the benadryl and olive oil seemed to do the trick. This year it isn't. 

She is about to have lunch- I will throw in a raw egg. I will be shopping for the salmon oil tonight at the health store. I want to get something straight away and then will shop for a better price for the long term. I may also try the hotspot treatment suggested. We will see if she is willing.... she is a bit crazy afterall....

Thanks all...hate to see her suffer


----------



## 911mom (Nov 18, 2015)

My Shepherd has been a scratcher since she was a puppy. No fleas, no hot spots, and it's never in the same spot that she scratches. I'm starting to think it's just a habit with her due to the fact when I tell her to stop she does. She'll even stop in midstride and scratch. Have tried eggs, itch shampoo, olive oil. Will have to give the fish oil a try along with the vitamin E.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

911mom said:


> My Shepherd has been a scratcher since she was a puppy. No fleas, no hot spots, and it's never in the same spot that she scratches. I'm starting to think it's just a habit with her due to the fact when I tell her to stop she does. She'll even stop in midstride and scratch. Have tried eggs, itch shampoo, olive oil. Will have to give the fish oil a try along with the vitamin E.


What kibble and treats are you feeding?

These are a few items in dog food *AND* treats that dogs are sensitive to: Chicken, Chicken Fat, Eggs, Grains of all kinds (including oatmeal and oatmeal shampoo!), even some of the "Non-Gluten" grains, Flax seed or oil, and Yeast supplements. Some, like my Grand-Dog, are even sensitive to Pea items, Potatoes, & Fish. So read the ingredient list VERY carefully.

Here are two limited foods you may want to try:
*[FONT=&quot]Nature's Variety "Instinct" Limited* (not Nature's Recipe): Limited Ingredient Lamb: (can be purchased at PetsMart, Petco) Instinct Grain-Free Limited Ingredient Kibble Dog Food - Lamb | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats 
Ingredients: Lamb Meal, Peas, Tapioca, Pea Protein, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Lamb, Natural Flavor, Montmorillonite Clay, Coconut Oil, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Choline Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite), Green Tea Extract, Rosemary Extract
Store locator: Find A Store | Nature's Variety

*Acana Limited:* Pork & Butternut Squash: http://acana.com/our-foods/singles/pork-butternut-squash/ 
Ingredients: Deboned pork*, pork meal, green lentils, red lentils, pork liver*, butternut squash*, pork fat, green peas, yellow peas, canola oil, algae, garbanzo beans, pumpkin*, carrots*, pork kidney*, freeze-dried pork liver, kelp, chicory root, ginger root, peppermint leaf, lemon balm, mixed tocopherols (preservative), dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product. They also have a limited lamb.
Store locator: Store Locator | Acana


Coconut Oil is also very good for an itchy dog. This is a fantastic human grade ingredient product and has a combo of Herring Oil, Coconut Oil, Hemp Oil + Vitamin E all rolled into one!
Sh-emp Oil: [/FONT]http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html


Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-inflammatory, anti-fungal and anti-bacterial properties. You will know it is organic b/c you will see “The Mother” (which contains the medicinal properties) floating in the bottle. It can be used internally (to aide in digestion) and externally (for itching).

Purchase some Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar from a health food store and make a 50/50 mix of the the ACV and purified water (not city tap water) and after the bath rub this down into the skin/coat being careful of eyes. Let dog drip dry. You can put some in a spray bottle and spray on their coats and specific bad spots (if skin is not opened) a few times per day till you see improvement. Also use this to wipe out ears

Moms


----------

